#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  Do you know about quantum computing?

## Neo

Quantum computers are incredibly powerful machines that take a new approach to processing information. Built on the principles of quantum mechanics, they exploit complex and fascinating laws of nature that are always there, but usually remain hidden from view. By harnessing such natural behavior, quantum computing can run new types of algorithms to process information more holistically. They may one day lead to revolutionary breakthroughs in materials and drug discovery, the optimization of complex man made systems, and artificial intelligence. Here is short video about quantum computing.





What are your thought about quantum computing? Will there be any security issues? Can we replace our normal computers with quantum computers? :Confused:

----------


## Moana

> Quantum computers are incredibly powerful machines that take a new approach to processing information. Built on the principles of quantum mechanics, they exploit complex and fascinating laws of nature that are always there, but usually remain hidden from view. By harnessing such natural behavior, quantum computing can run new types of algorithms to process information more holistically. They may one day lead to revolutionary breakthroughs in materials and drug discovery, the optimization of complex man made systems, and artificial intelligence. Here is short video about quantum computing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are your thought about quantum computing? Will there be any security issues? Can we replace our normal computers with quantum computers?


Quantum physics has defied logic since the atom was first studied in the early 20th century. It turns out atoms do not follow the traditional rules of physics. Quantum particles can move forward or backward in time, exist in two places at once and even “teleport.”

----------

